# HallowFX.com Digital Decorations - 3 Projections videos for $12 this weekend with "3FOR12" discount code



## Smdoyle (Jul 11, 2018)

If you need some quick digital decorations for this weekend, check out HallowFX.com - we have climbing skeletons, giant spiders, dancing monsters and many more - Happy Halloween!

To use the Discount Code, pick your favorite 3 digital decorations, proceed to checkout, and then enter the code "3FOR12" to get this special deal.


----------



## Ghostephen (Sep 11, 2021)

hey, so I had to stand up my projector vertical to fit my window, but i don't see a setting in the media player to flip the screen. Help!


----------



## Smdoyle (Jul 11, 2018)

Email me on [email protected] the videos you have and I will see if I can quickly help - thx!


----------



## Ghostephen (Sep 11, 2021)

Smdoyle said:


> Email me on [email protected] the videos you have and I will see if I can quickly help - thx!


just sent


----------

